# Alternative To Night Sky Lights?



## carolinaboyz75 (Sep 17, 2011)

Ive recently stumbled upon the Lucky Reptile Night Sky set up and love it.... Only problem is that pretty much every store that carries them are located in the U.K. I even went as far as to contact a few of them to have a set shipped to the U.S. but there is the power issue and a different standard of voltage so the plugs are different. Ok so what now? Has anyone else ran into a simular situation? Ive thought of a DIY setup but what I really like about the Lucky Reptile is the mini spotlight mountables and the color. They are just so clean looking. I really dont want to go with a bulb and I like the directional light they give off. Ok so my question is has anyone else ran into this problem and found a solution or is there a product avaliable in the U.S. similar to this one?


----------



## Dippy (Aug 17, 2011)

You can always take a trip to your local pet store and pick up an Exo Terra night glo bulb and buy a lamp for it.
Exo Terra A19 Night Glo Bulb - Lighting - Lighting - PetSmart

However, me being a noob to the PDF world, I'm not sure if this is an acceptable practice.


----------



## stevenhman (Feb 19, 2008)

Google + LED Moonlight

This should help.

Good luck!


----------



## WONTON SALLY (Jun 26, 2011)

i have UV LED's that have 9LED's in a 4inch strip. they come in a variety of colors.
here's what they look like:











photo courtesy of autolizer-ebay seller.

here is the link on EBAY:
items in reptile store on eBay!


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Moon lights aren't necessary in the slightest bit for darts. They get very little light during the day living on the forest floor way below the canopy, so at night the moon is usually not visible and most everything below the canopy is pitch black.

Some people think it's a good idea to blast their darts with like, friggin' metal halide moonlights because it "looks cool" or "they need it." Well, they don't... it's only for your enjoyment. The frogs are diurnal anyways so it's not like there's anything to see. Also, having too much "moon light" might actually screw up their day/night cycle if it's bright enough. (I think... don't quote me on that one.)


----------



## jpstod (Sep 8, 2005)

I use a set of LED Blue Christmas lights for light in the room but not directly a tank..mainly over my Tokay vivarium


----------



## carolinaboyz75 (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks for all the positive replys and ideas !!! I was still looking for a similar kit but it looks as though I may end up making a DIY set up


----------



## soldier (Sep 7, 2011)

I actually picked a 30" T5 HO 6500k grow light that has 4 tubes on ebay for like 80 bucks and it has 3 blue LEDS built into it that make it look like moonlight in the tank. It just has 2 switches on the side so you can switch off both or have one or the other. I just have them because it just looks BA at night!


----------



## WONTON SALLY (Jun 26, 2011)

post some pics!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## konton (Nov 17, 2010)

I found these blue 24 LED strips for around $2 each a while back. Turned out at 12 volts they were way too bright. I've dialed it back to 4.5 volts and my frogs seem to light them now. The more nocturnal ones who like to hunt at night really appreciate it.

I've been meaning to see if I can cut the LEDs down to only a few or do something else other than lower the voltage, but . . . we'll I'm lazy. Anyway you can see the video here.


----------



## carolinaboyz75 (Sep 17, 2011)

Any idea who the seller was on e-bay. This sounds like exactly what Im looking for. I ended up getting the 48" RGB Led with fader off of ebay but from what youre saying I might be able to combine the light systems.


----------



## soldier (Sep 7, 2011)

I got mine from a guy his name is topdogsellers i actually ordered another today it is a Freshwater 36" aquarium Light Hood T5 HO 3x 39W 6500K Lamps Plant Bulbs 117W Timer that is built in and also has the 3 blue leds in it. I just liked the timer that is built in and it will fit perfect over my 2 18x18x24 zoomeds.


----------



## WONTON SALLY (Jun 26, 2011)

soldier said:


> I got mine from a guy his name is topdogsellers i actually ordered another today it is a Freshwater 36" aquarium Light Hood T5 HO 3x 39W 6500K Lamps Plant Bulbs 117W Timer that is built in and also has the 3 blue leds in it. I just liked the timer that is built in and it will fit perfect over my 2 18x18x24 zoomeds.


 
post a link to their store.


----------



## Dippy (Aug 17, 2011)

eBay My World - topdogsellers


----------

